# M6 Dämpferbuchsen???



## Dr. Hannibal (16. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute!

An meinen M6 ist die untere Dämpferbuchse mörder ausgeschlagen. Ich würde gerne beides tauschen. Aber welche würde ich da brauchen? 
Jetzt hab ich beim CRC einige gefunden, http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21374 da gibt es aber so viele und ich nicht weiß wie man die misst. Wollte ich euch fragen ob mir das einer sagen kann? 
Bzw. sind die Dämpfer Bushing vom Swinger und Revox Dämpfer gleich? 

Danke im vorhinein!


----------



## evil_rider (16. Oktober 2010)

ja, sind sie... manitou hat bei allen dämpfern 12mm durchmesser bei den buchsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt weiß ich wie man das misst, also 34x8mm braucht man am unteren Dämpferauge bei einen M6.


----------

